# Sub info.....



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Found this and I think some of you guys might want to read it..............http://sound.westhost.com/subcon.htm


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Rodny, I have on many occasions moved a sub to my main listening position and searched the room for the location with the best response with my wife thinking I am nuts. :bigsmile:


----------

